# Vertex 180 Skimmer Replacement Pump



## sohail212 (Feb 4, 2013)

Pump died for my Vertex 180 skimmer so looking for a replacement pump. I did some research and there are few options like Bubble Blaster 2000 or 3000 but they are above my budget. Is there any other option?
Thanks


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Sedra 5000 will do on 8" body by 24" height.


----------



## sohail212 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Needle Pin Impeller?*

Doesn't it has to be needle pin impeller pump.? Like in the picture.
Thanks


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

There is a needle wheel version, you would need a complete Sedra 5000 with impeller, your old impeller will not fit.


----------



## pulpfiction1 (Jun 20, 2013)

ask tom at ORG,last i talked with him he had a couple layin around


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Anyone also know which one of these pumps is the quietist?


----------

